# clamp/asembly rack



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i searched the archives but didn't find much on the subject. i am wondering if anyone has built or used a dedicated clamping/assembly table. i've often though of a permanent wall fixture with ability to assemble and clamp things square (like the 19 kitchen cab doors i need to build) probable have 2 fixed cleats - bottom and one side at 90 degrees. then be able to slide in the other 2 sides with clamps? anybody? i think shops use a pneumatic clamping system.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You will need a lot of space*

To clamp up 19 doors at once. Why not take a 4 x 8" sheep of 3/4 ply of MDF and make a grid with the rectangles you need, 2 sides at 90 degrees out of 3/4" stock, squared up, with room for your clamp handles to turn off the edges. 
You can also use 2 wedges slid together in opposite directions against the grid rather than clamps. A few taps and they're tight against the frames. A few taps and they're free when the glue has set. Some holes placed strategically will allow a down pressure clamp if needed. You can probably get 6-8 doors on one sheet

Think outside the (box) grid! :laughing: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

woodn, no i didn't mean all at once. i probably didn't explain myself well. i'm thinking 3' x 4' or so, big enough to get most doors, or anything else to assemble square like drawers and boxes.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you follow my concept?*



TimPa said:


> woodn, no i didn't mean all at once. i probably didn't explain myself well. i'm thinking 3' x 4' or so, big enough to get most doors, or anything else to assemble square like drawers and boxes.


A 4 x 8 panel will take several doors at once depending on the size.
You didn't comment on it? :blink: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you're right it would. my _free_ wall space unfortunately is not that expansive. have you ever built or used on of these clamp tables?


----------

